# ISPs in Spain



## cpm@ (Dec 21, 2013)

Which ISPs are recommended? According to the quality/price of their products (reasonable base fee, reliable technical service, high percentage of satisfied customers). I don't care for those operators that stand only for their level of profit. Net Index provides the current ranking by cities, but I'd like to know the end-user assessment. 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Dec 23, 2013)

Have you tried asking https://listas.es.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo . http://freebsdspain.blogspot.com/ may have some information along with http://hispalinux.es/ .

So I said, "Hey, why not?"


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for your input, @sossego, I'll ask there.

PS. I hope that the button [Thanks] will be enabled ASAP  
PSS. This article provides adequate help to choose a good ISP.


----------

